# Arrow straightness



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I buy the straightest arrow I can afford which means .003 for me. The straighter the arrow, the tighter the group. Don't forget weight difference between arrows. I will take a .003 arrow staightness with .05 grains tollerance over .001 staightness with 2 grain tollerance between arrows.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

weight isn't as important as straightness and spine tolerances. Most archers couldn't tell the difference between 10 grains at 90m.

Buy the straightest arrows you can afford. They will also have better spine tolerances. If your buying arrows buy them unfletched when possible. Then cut them from both ends. Generally all the wishy washy stuff on a shaft is on the ends of the shaft. :wink:


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

Kade said:


> *weight isn't as important as straightness and spine tolerances. Most archers couldn't tell the difference between 10 grains at 90m.*
> 
> Buy the straightest arrows you can afford. They will also have better spine tolerances. If your buying arrows buy them unfletched when possible. Then cut them from both ends. Generally all the wishy washy stuff on a shaft is on the ends of the shaft. :wink:


Seriously?? 10 grians weight difference at 90 meters doesn't make a difference?? You clearly don't shoot long distances do you? Or at least with any kind of consistency anyway.

If you are shooting 90 meters you better have arrows that weigh +/- 1 grain or LESS. and a straightness of .002 or better. Yea...The expensive ones.

At 40 yards with a fast bow you will see a difference...probably around 3" to 4"...maybe more


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

TheW900Man said:


> Seriously?? 10 grians weight difference at 90 meters doesn't make a difference?? You clearly don't shoot long distances do you? Or at least with any kind of consistency anyway.
> 
> If you are shooting 90 meters you better have arrows that weigh +/- 1 grain or LESS. and a straightness of .002 or better. Yea...The expensive ones.
> 
> At 40 yards with a fast bow you will see a difference...probably around 3" to 4"...maybe more



LMAO you might want to read what I said again....and if you don't get it let me draw your attention to the part that mentions MOST archers.....read and understand the ENTIRE post before you pop off please :wink:

Then do a search for Rick McKinney's article on the same subject that he explains this very thing. Then consider that unless your buying $50 a doz carbons or cheaper or you have no clue how to build arrows your not going to get arrows that are that far off PERIOD.


How in the world did anyone shoot 1400 FITA scores or 550+ field scores without expensive arrows? Must be some sort of magic. Better tell Brad that his National title from 2009 doesn't count cus he used cheap VAP arrows. Jesse's last title doesn't count because he used cheap GTs. The Hammer's 1400s with GT Pros don't count. The Shooters 559 on the Hill with GT Pros don't count. Not to mention the titles and scores in the 550s I have seen shot with ACCs or Maximas which I know generally aren't plus or minus 1 grain. 

I haven't built a set of arrows in the past 10 years that weighed more then a few grains off from one another and I only weigh my arrows when I am bored lol. I also know that I had a set of arrows that I shot a half with I only dropped 3 points on....that were not within your "spread" and all those misses were LEFT which is my miss. Those same arrow pounded at 90ms. Braden shot them great also when he tried them. DAMN arrows that were only a grain or so spread across 18 arrows.

Like numerous shooters like Mike Leiter have said. If shooters spent more time on their shot then they do their equipment or worrying about weighing everything they would probably shoot a lot better. 


What the heck kind of stuff are people buying that puts their arrows so far off? Your supposed to melt the glue and put it on your point not put the stick in the shaft. :doh:


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Kade said:


> weight isn't as important as straightness and spine tolerances. Most archers couldn't tell the difference between 10 grains at 90m.
> 
> Buy the straightest arrows you can afford. They will also have better spine tolerances. If your buying arrows buy them unfletched when possible. Then cut them from both ends. Generally all the wishy washy stuff on a shaft is on the ends of the shaft. :wink:


EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weight is much more important factor than almost any other.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i buy straight arrows i can find. this is why i used alum. arrows which is +/-.00002 straight XX78. +/- .006 is saying it could be .012 off. you may not see it at 20yards with field points but you will tell with a broad head. this is why they start making mechanical broad heads. when carbon first came out they will not hit the same place. the further the shot more it was. you buy a cheap box of arrow you may get 4 - 5 arrows out of that box. if you going to shoot for fun buy cheap if you going to hunt you need a straight arrows. if you dont you better have a very well tune bow. 




bolo7735 said:


> How important does arrow straightness when buying arrows? Will it help for long range distances shooting in field archery? I see Goldtip offers different arrows in different straightness. The straighter they are the more money it cost. I am currently shooting arrows are +/- .006. I would like to see my groups tighten up past 40yds.


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am shooting the Ultralight Entrada which are +/- .006" straightness. 30" length with 100gr fp using 3" feathers. Draw weight is 40lb. My draw length is close to 29". I build my own arrows and I was able to get them to -/+ 1 grain from each other. Since the weight are close together I don't get flyers from this batch of arrows. But when I shoot towards 60, 70, and 80 yards the arrows just don't group well. So reading from what others have experienced, arrow straightness plays a huge factor in grouping consistency in further distances.


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

Kade said:


> LMAO you might want to read what I said again....and if you don't get it let me draw your attention to the part that mentions MOST archers.....read and understand the ENTIRE post before you pop off please :wink:
> 
> Then do a search for Rick McKinney's article on the same subject that he explains this very thing. Then consider that unless your buying $50 a doz carbons or cheaper or you have no clue how to build arrows your not going to get arrows that are that far off PERIOD.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should read and understand what you yourself said before you pop back please:wink:. 

So here's your first post. *weight isn't as important as straightness and spine tolerances. Most archers couldn't tell the difference between 10 grains at 90m.
*
Could you please read the first 9 words? *weight isn't as important as straightness and spine tolerances. *Then you go on to say that, in fact what you did say, "*MOST* archers couldn't tell the difference at *90m*."

Maybe MOST archers that just shoot within 40 yards couldn't tell if they all of a sudden jumped back to 100 yards, they would probably think it was just their inability to soot accurately at that distance. BUT for most archers who do shoot regularly at that distance will notice the difference between 10 grains. Maybe you should have made that a little clearer as to the level of archer you were referring to.

Now I'm gonna use what you said in your last post to show you weight makes more of a difference than straightness will, on a target arrow, past 50 yards.


*"Better tell Brad that his National title from 2009 doesn't count cus he used cheap VAP arrows. Jesse's last title doesn't count because he used cheap GTs. The Hammer's 1400s with GT Pros don't count. The Shooters 559 on the Hill with GT Pros don't count. Not to mention the titles and scores in the 550s I have seen shot with ACCs or Maximas which I know generally aren't plus or minus 1 grain*.
It doesn't matter if you buy $20 a dozen or $200 a dozen arrows, you can make any 2 or 200 arrows *weigh* the same, and you can change the *spine* of the arrow by adding or subtracting weight to the tip. You can't however change the straightness of the arrow, unless you are just that good, then i would go into the arrow making business, it is what it is. You apparently seem to be mistaking the manufacturers weight per inch to the actual weight of a arrow with nock,vanes and point installed, which in fact is what matters in the end. As you go on to say....

*I haven't built a set of arrows in the past 10 years that weighed more then a few grains off from one another. and I only weigh my arrows when I am bored.

*So...are you bored a lot?...or do you just not build too many arrows?? How often do you check the straightness of your arrows? It seems to be a pretty important part of your arrow selection but no mention of that.

*I also know that I had a set of arrows that I shot a half with I only dropped 3 points on....that were not within your "spread" and all those misses were LEFT which is my miss.
*
So you missed left huh? I wouldn't go blaming yourself just yet tho. Maybe you had a poor choice in spine selection, could have been the wind as well, could have been a multitude of reasons, but you do admit to the elevation being the correct height and the arrows did not hit low...just left?? Now we will see the error of your "weight doesn't matter as much" theroy.....

*Those same arrow pounded at 90ms. Braden shot them great also when he tried them. DAMN arrows that were only a grain or so spread across 18 arrows.
*
Sooooo....Could you please explain this last sentence?...*DAMN arrows that were only a grain or so spread across 18 arrows....*Cause, with all due respect, I don't "get it"
And then you finally say, *"What the heck kind of stuff are people buying that puts their arrows so far off?"* So...if weight doesn't matter, why the mention of being so "far off"?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I would say in order of importance, spine cosistency, straightness, weight, all within reason, not saying you wouldn't notice 10 grains but you wouldn't notice 2gr. Plus you do have to take in consideration just because a dozen arrows were listed at .006 straightness that doesn't mean that they are actually +-.006 many if not all will be well within that as this is a listed max. Its not like GT, CX or Easton are saying lets make some arrow that suck, their manufacturering processes are pretty good any more, they sort out the best for their best grades but what do you think sells the best as far as a typical hunting shaft GT pros, XT or Expeditions, probably the Expeditions or XTs most will not spend the money on the pros. So GT is making arrows and they are all coming out .001 or better and they need expeditions to fill orders do you think they just ignore the orders until they get some crappy arrows. nope they just sell what they have. Now real downfall of buying the .006 is that you don't know what arrow is the .006 or the .001 without an expensive arrow straightner with straightness gauge


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree that straightness is a major factor in accuracy, JUST as important as weight, spine, FOC, arrow drag...ect, ect. It all plays a part. I was only pointing out to Kade that the arrows he was shooting did in fact weigh within 1-2 grains of each other....not the 10 grains difference that he originally stated most archers wouldn't notice. 

Not trying to be a smart***** by any means toward Kade, (Well maybe with the blaming himself remark, and I do apologize for that, but the "and if you don't get it" remark got under my skin.) but the facts are what they are.

You do pay more for better consistency and quality. Thats why XX75's are cheaper than Eclipse's,(for comparison), because of the consistency and quality within the manufacturing of the two.

To be quite honest, when the XX75 started using the uni bushing instead of the tapered end, and you didn't have to only get it in the XX78, I could hardly tell the difference in the accuracy due to the straightness of the shaft between the two. Now I'm sure that a pro probably could, they are very capable of hitting a 2" circle at 100 yards with some consistency, and like Kade said, MOST archers cant. I cant do it, might get one in it every now and then, but close doesn't count right?

I was only stating that a 10 grain weight difference is a very noticeable difference at that distance, not trying to argue Kade, just debate.


----------

